# Forum Argomenti di discussione Le utilità del Commercialista telematico  per scherzare un pò...

## roby

:Smile: 
da un'idea di un grande amico: CLICCA QUI... "il quiz"  :Smile:

----------


## Enrico Larocca

A me risulta non funzionante questo link. 
Saluti

----------


## Niccolò

> da un'idea di un grande amico: CLICCA QUI... "il quiz"

  Io ne ho bucate un paio  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Contabile

Io ho bucato la "MIA" e quella di "MAX". Pensavo fossero "ironiche".

----------


## Contabile

P.S. Per la risposta alla 15. 
Più che ROBYMESSI, come immagine, avresti dovuto inserire FRANCO con la lingua penzoloni. Dopo 5 minuti del primo tempo era già "cotto". 
Non ricordo piovesse ma che il campo fosse bagnato, già perchè ero sempre a terra io!!!!  :Big Grin:  
Poi visto che si doveva "testare" la conoscenza del CT nella sua globalità occorreva chiedere le formazioni della prima partita di calcetto, quella di Rimini.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Contabile

P.S. Per la risposta sulòla cravatta. 
Solo chi era presente può ricordare il "siparietto" della cravatta.

----------


## iam

Accidenti... io le ho sbagliate quasi tutte!  :Frown:  
Però la foto di Roby-Messi è sublime  :Smile:

----------


## pipelly

Cosa si vince ?

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Sono riuscito ad attivarlo ed è simpaticissimo. Quella della cravatta non la ricordavo. 
D'altronde questa è la community più frizzante del mondo dell'informazione aziendale. 
Saluti

----------


## La matta

Caspita... io ho totalizzato 130 (e mi piacerebbe sapere la storia della cravatta...)  :Big Grin:

----------


## Niccolò

> ...(e mi piacerebbe sapere la storia della cravatta...)

  Per non essere bandito a vita da ogni futuro incontro, non dirò che lo scambio di opinioni sulla cravatta di Botero è il ricordo più nitido che ho dell'intero convegno, mi limiterò a dire la cravatta di Botero a me piaceva.... e sono contento che il suo ricordo sia tramandato ai posteri  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## LANNA

Simpaticissimo quiz, totalizzato 150  :Smile:  (nonostante un paio di risposte date a caso, ad essere sincera)  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## iam

> Simpaticissimo quiz, totalizzato 150  (nonostante un paio di risposte date a caso, ad essere sincera)

  invece gira voce che danilo e roby non abbiano superato il test  :EEK!:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Donatocdl

140...ho sbagliato solo quella sulla vetrina dei consulenti...ho messo Amsterdam!  :Big Grin:

----------


## fabioalessandro

ho totalizzato 100  :Frown:  
ma giuro mi sono impegnato ho studiatooooo!!!!!
ma la risposta 5 era esageratamente di parte!!!!!
la risposta 7 è tal e qual (come diciamo a napoli)

----------


## iam

> ho totalizzato 100  
> ma giuro mi sono impegnato ho studiatooooo!!!!!

   :EEK!:  solo 100!!!  :EEK!:  
ragazzino la prossima volta vieni accompagnato dai genitori, temo tu abbia bisogno di un commercialista telematico di supporto per qualche lezione di ripetizione pomeridiana.....   :Big Grin:

----------


## fabioalessandro

okkai okkai capito l'antifona
per il 21/2 o giù di li ci sei per una ripetizione pomeridiana  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Contabile

> per il 21/2 o giù di li

  Que pasa il 21/2 o giù di li???????

----------


## iam

> Que pasa il 21/2 o giù di li???????

  "pasa que" c'è un utente nostalgico del suo cielo così azzurro, del suo sole accusì sfizziuoso, del babà accusì doce.... ed invece di starsene buon buonino nell'umido appiccicatticio di Pavia preferisce venire a riscaldarsi al S. Paolo per Napoli-Chelsea  :Wink:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> "pasa que" c'è un utente nostalgico del suo cielo così azzurro, del suo sole accusì sfizziuoso, del babà accusì doce.... ed invece di starsene buon buonino nell'umido appiccicatticio di Pavia preferisce venire a riscaldarsi al S. Paolo per Napoli-Chelsea

  Come ha detto domenica sera qualcuno in una telecronaca, "o babbà è meglio della cassata!!" 
(ovviamente si riferiva alle cassate fatte in una piccola zona della sicilia....  :Big Grin: )

----------


## fabioalessandro

tanti babbà per una sola cassata  :Big Grin:

----------


## iam

> Come ha detto domenica sera qualcuno in una telecronaca, "o babbà è meglio della cassata!!" 
> (ovviamente si riferiva alle cassate fatte in una piccola zona della sicilia.... )

  speriamo che qualcuno non debba dire in telecronaca che i cantucci sono meglio del cannolo...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Contabile

> tanti babbà per una sola cassata

  E se alla fine, malauguratamente, prevalessero TREACLE PUDDING e SHERRY TRIFLE??????????????

----------


## fabioalessandro

> E se alla fine, malauguratamente, prevalessero TREACLE PUDDING e SHERRY TRIFLE??????????????

  what?????
Nel corso della Seconda Guerra Mondiale, Londra venne bombardata dalla Luftwaff
oggi verrà bombardata dalla LAVEZZI waff!!!!!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> speriamo che qualcuno non debba dire in telecronaca che i cantucci sono meglio del cannolo...

  Questo credo non lo affermerebbe nemmeno il padre Dante !!  :Big Grin:

----------

